# Newbie question...what does ROAK mean?



## Riddler (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been lurking for a few days and have been doing alot fo reading. I finally decided to read the Sale/Swap forum and I saw this term.

I searched google, this forum and also found the abreviation thread but none of these have helped to explain what ROAK means.

Thank you in advance.

Riddler


----------



## kana (Oct 23, 2007)

I've wondered that myself because it is not on the master list.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...-glossary-terms-faqs-useful-links-search.html


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey riddler,

No idea either.

I just went on urbandictionary.com.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=RAOK

It stands for random act of kindness.


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

Random Act Of Kindness = Freebies...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/60693-raok-big-riccia-mats-free-pick.html


----------



## Riddler (Mar 5, 2008)

Ahh makes sense now. I'm glad I finally found a web forum that dedicated to more my style of aquarium keeping. I love the plants and the ability to try and create a natural habitat.

Good to know I can buy from people on here also. LFS are not very good in Windsor, ON.

Riddler


----------

